# Something to think about



## Montego (May 30, 2019)

Add Matt Porter, Rich Piana and Dallas McCarver to that list.

Wow

1 Mike Matarazzo: Frequent top 10 IFBB pro from 1992 to 2001. Four-time top 5 finisher at the Night of Champions. Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 47.

2 Dan Puckett: 1st place 2006 NPC Collegiate National Heavyweight. Died from heart failure in 2007, age 22.

3. Scott Klein: Four-time NPC Heavyweight competitor (1995 and 1997), two-time NPC super-heavyweight competitor (1998 and 2000). Died from kidney failure in 2003, age 30.

4.****** Benavente: Competed in multiple NPC shows from 1994 (teen division) to 2003 (1st place in Southern States). Died from a heart attack in 2004, age 30.

5. Trevor Smith: Bodybuilding writer and coach. Never competed, but weighed over 400 pounds. Died from a heart attack in 2004, age 30.

6. Andreas Munzer: 13 top-five placings from 1986-96. Considered a ?pioneer? in the use of diuretics for a super-peeled look. Died from multiple organ failure in 1996, age 32.

7. Mohammed Benaziza: Seven total Grand Prix wins in 1990 and 1992, 1st place at the 1990 Night of Champions (beating Dorian Yates), two top 5 Mr. Olympia showings (1989 and 1992). Died from heart failure hours after winning the Grand Prix Holland show in 1992, age 33.

8. Daniele Seccarecci: IFBB competitor from 2007 to 2013. 2010 Guinness World Record Holder for ?heaviest competitive bodybuilder? at 297 pounds. Died from a heart attack in 2013, age 33.

9. Luke Wood: IFBB competitor from 2001 to 2008, often breaking into the top 10. Died from complications following a kidney transplant in 2011, age 35.

10. Chris Janusz: Amateur competitor, nutrition coach, and contest prep consultant. Died from undisclosed causes in 2009, age 37.

11. Art Atwood: Consistent top 10 finisher in IFBB shows from 2002 to 2004, including 1st at the 2002 Toronto Pro. Died from a heart attack in 2011, age 37.

12. Mat Duvall: Four-time top 3 finisher in NPC Super-heavyweight division (1999, 2001, 2002, 1st in 2003). Died from a heart attack in 2013, age 40.

13. Ed Van Amsterdam: European champion in the mid-1990s, frequent top 10 IFBB finisher in 2002 and 2003. Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 40.

14. Fannie Barrios: Two-time Jan Tana winner (2001, 2002). Three top 8 placings at Ms. Olympia (3rd place in 2002). Died from a stroke in 2005, age 41.

15. Charles Durr: Six top 5 NPC and IFBB finishes from 1988 to 1999. Competed in the 2004 IFBB North American Championships. Died from a heart attack in 2005, age 44.

16. Anthony D?Arezzo: Three-time top 10 NPC Heavyweight (1993, 1994, 1995). 1st at NPC New England in 1997. Died from a heart attack the night before a contest in 2006, age 44.

17. Greg Kovacs: Competed in several IFBB shows from 1997 to 2005. Known in the industry as one of the largest off-season bodybuilders, regularly weighing over 400 pounds. Died from heart failure in 2013, age 44.

18. Ron Teufel: 1978 IFBB Mr. USA. Runner-up to Samir Bannout at 1979 World Amateurs. Top 10 IFBB competitor in 1981 and 1982. Died from liver failure in 2002, age 45.

19. Hans Hopstaken: NPC Masters competitor in 1998 and 1999. IFBB competitor in 2000 and 2001, including two top 5 placings at the Masters Olympia. Died from heart failure in 2002, age 45.

20. Frank Hillebrand: Light-heavyweight champion (1987, 1989), several top 10 IFBB finishes from 1990 to 1993. Died from a heart attack in 2011, age 45.

21. Alex Azarian: NPC competitor from 2002 to 2009, including a total of five 1st place wins. Training, nutrition, and contest prep consultant. Died from undisclosed causes in 2015, age 45.

22. Ray Mentzer: IFBB competitor from 1979 to 1982 including 1st place 1978 Mr. USA, and several top 3 placings. Died from kidney failure in 2001, age 47.

23. Nasser El Sonbaty: Frequent top 8 IFBB competitor from 1990 to 1992, consistent top 4 finisher in shows from 1993 to 1998, including 2nd at the 1997 Mr. Olympia and 3rd at the 1995 and 1998 Olympias. Died from complications from heart and kidney failure in 2014, age 47.

24. Don Ross: Amateur competitor from 1965 to 1972, pro bodybuilder from 1973 to 1980 with 10 top 5 placings. Died from a heart attack in 1995, age 49.

25. Mike Mentzer: Consistent top 3 IFBB pro from 1975 to 1979, including 2nd in the 1976 and 1977 Mr. Universe, 1st place 1976 Mr. America, and 1st place 1979 heavyweight Mr. Olympia (lost the Overall to Frank Zane). First pro bodybuilder to be awarded a perfect score in a contest. Died from heart complications in 2001, age 49.

26. Don Youngblood: NPC and IFBB Masters competitor from 1994 to 2002. 2nd place at the 2001 Masters Olympia and winning 1st in the 2002 Masters Olympia. Died from a heart attack in 2005, age 49.

27. Stoil Stoilov: NPC and IFBB Masters competitor from 2005 to 2014. Died in 2014 one week after placing 2nd at a National show, age 49.

28. Terri Harris: Frequent top 5 finisher in NPC and IFBB shows from 2002 to 2012, including several 1st place wins in 2011 and 2012. Died from a heart attack two days after a contest in 2013, age 50.

29. Ed Kawak: 5-time Mr. Universe (1982-1985, 1993). IFBB competitor in 1996 and 1999. Died from a heart attack in 2006, age 51.

30. Vince Comerford: Amateur competitor from 1984 to 1986. 1st place Middleweight at 1987 NPC Nationals (lost the Overall to Shawn Ray). IFBB competitor in 1989 and 1990. Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 52.

31. Greg DeFerro: 1979 IFBB Mr. International, five top 4 placing in IFBB shows from 1981-1984, including 2nd to Lee Haney at the ?83 Night of Champions. Died from heart disease in 2007, age 53.


----------



## solidassears (May 31, 2019)

Sure is something to think about. I would like to know what these guys were running and for how long.


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 31, 2019)

Actually quite frightening.  And many of those guys you listed were even younger than me.  Is it really worth it?  That's the question we all gotta ask ourselves.


----------



## solidassears (May 31, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Actually quite frightening.  And many of those guys you listed were even younger than me.  Is it really worth it?  That's the question we all gotta ask ourselves.



I don't see how you could make an informed decision if you don't know what they were doing.


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 31, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I don't see how you could make an informed decision if you don't know what they were doing.


Steroids.  Steroids is what they were doing.  But I hear you, I've always been a very low dose guy, and I think we can all say most if not all of the guys listed most likely used grams and grams of aas.  Some could have used recreational drugs and or alcohol demons that could have played a role, or maybe not.

But bottum line is, the thing all these guys had in common that led to an early death is steroid use/abuse.  As the title suggest, this is very much so something to think about while we indulge in this lifestyle.


----------



## solidassears (May 31, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Steroids.  Steroids is what they were doing.  But I hear you, I've always been a very low dose guy, and I think we can all say most if not all of the guys listed most likely used grams and grams of aas.  Some could have used recreational drugs and or alcohol demons that could have played a role, or maybe not.
> 
> But bottum line is, the thing all these guys had in common that led to an early death is steroid use/abuse.  As the title suggest, this is very much so something to think about while we indulge in this lifestyle.



That's the kicker, where it the line between use to help gains and abuse that hurts your body? I have to think it's different for everyone, so IMO the best advise is to pay attention to your body and your blood work and act accordingly


----------



## Montego (Jun 1, 2019)

solidassears said:


> That's the kicker, where it the line between use to help gains and abuse that hurts your body? I have to think it's different for everyone, so IMO the best advise is to pay attention to your body and your blood work and act accordingly


Yeah. I agree.

Safest route would be high end of natural ranges. It takes a lot of hard work and dedication but, you can still build a good physique that way.


----------

